

A History of This^, #This, and This - matthewwiese
https://medium.com/matter/how-a-single-pronoun-became-the-internets-most-expressive-meme-f6f89a365064

======
kps

      > Writing “This.” or “This^” (the caret points upward in the forum’s
      > chronologically-ordered conversation) may be the earliest form of
      > a fav or reblog.
    

Me, too!

